# Tonkinese Kitten update...



## Lazio (Oct 12, 2004)

Here are some pics of Xenon at 5 months. His eyes are starting to develop into a nice Aqua blue, I am hoping they get more crystal blue as he gets older.


----------



## harley's mom (Nov 29, 2004)

what a cutie pie!!
I love the spots behind him


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

What pretty cats you have!!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Lazio said:


> His eyes are starting to develop into a nice Aqua blue, I am hoping they get more crystal blue as he gets older.


Isn't he a mink? Minks have aqua eyes, pointeds have blue, and sepias or solids have green, isn't that right? So if he has aqua now, shouldn't they stay aqua? 

He looks great, and don't think I didn't see how handsome Lazio is in the background. lol


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

What georgeous cats


----------



## Lazio (Oct 12, 2004)

ForJazz said:


> Lazio said:
> 
> 
> > His eyes are starting to develop into a nice Aqua blue, I am hoping they get more crystal blue as he gets older.
> ...


Yes, Xenon is a mink, I meant I hope his Aqua eyes become more bluish, right now they are on the yellow side.


----------



## Lazio (Oct 12, 2004)

Lazio on the prowl...


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

Wow, both are sooo lovely!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Lazio said:


> ForJazz said:
> 
> 
> > Lazio said:
> ...


Oh gotcha. Well, you have two beauties, that's for sure.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Very pretty cats!


----------



## Elles (Apr 6, 2005)

wow i never seen a cat like lazio, i love the colouring and patten,it so cute!!!
Love the yarwn!!!


----------



## Mark (May 21, 2004)

beautful cats!


----------



## AnGella (Apr 25, 2005)

Absolutely beautiful babies!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

what gorgeous furrys you have my 3 send belly rubs!


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

Gotta love those bengals!! They are such gorgeous cats. Xenon is a beautiful kitty as well.


----------

